# Occupancy sensor in a mechanical room



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> This came up on the job today, couple guys say its against code to have an occupancy sensor in a mechanical room, the prints say to do it. Something about the lights could turn off on the maintenance guys while the equipment is being serviced.
> 
> Is this an NEC rule, a NFPA rule, a local ruling, a rule of thumb, pure crap...anybody know?


There is a rule for electric rooms.



> (D) Illumination. Illumination shall be provided for all working spaces about service equipment, switchboards,panelboards, or motor control centers installed indoors. Ad-ditional lighting outlets shall not be required where the work space is illuminated by an adjacent light source or as permitted by 210.70(A)(1), Exception No. 1, for switched receptacles. *In electrical equipment rooms, the illumination shall not be controlled by automatic means only*



The problem is the NEC does not define electrical equipment rooms. 

Almost all rooms have electrical equipment in them.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

BBQ said:


> There is a rule for electric rooms.
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Gotcha. :thumbsup: Sounds like since all mechanical rooms have some sort of electrical equipment in them, this code has basically become the same for both.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Gotcha. :thumbsup: Sounds like since all mechanical rooms have some sort of electrical equipment in them, *this code has basically become the same for both.*


I disagree


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

The way I read it, so long as there is a means to override the occupancy sensor you are GTG.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> The way I read it, so long as there is a means to override the occupancy sensor you are GTG.


I agree.


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> The way I read it, so long as there is a means to override the occupancy sensor you are GTG.


Which most all motion switches have an override


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

emahler said:


> Which most all motion switches have an override


Do they?

I am pretty sure they usually have a manual on / off but it does not override the timer.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

360max said:


> I disagree


I dont agree or disagree on this, im the one asking the question here . Prints say to put one in. Couple guys that work this area alot are saying its come up in the past as a problem with the inspectors. Im looking for code references or peoples past experiences here.


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Do they?
> 
> I am pretty sure they usually have a manual on / off but it does not override the timer.


Referring to the manual on/off to override the motion


----------

